

Has the future arrived? - rman666

Google buys robotics companies. Drones. China lands a rover on the moon. Iran sends monkeys into space. Exciting times :-)
======
_random_
"China lands a rover on the moon. Iran sends monkeys into space." \- previous
century's achievements.

"Google buys robotics companies." \- no result yet, they still have to figure
out how to add ads to robotics.

No, future has not arrived.

------
brudgers

            "The past is never dead. It's not even past."
             -- William Faulkner

------
collyw
The Orwellian aspects certainly seem to be here.

------
imdevelopin
Future will never arrive. It is present always.

------
gesman
Bad news: it is only the present. Always.

:)

------
thenerdfiles
> History is pre-determined by scientific laws which are sequentially
> discovered by people and which, in their inexorable application, produce
> technology. — Bruce Bimber. "Karl Marx and the Three Faces of Technological
> Determinism"
> ([http://web.mit.edu/sts/pubs/pdfs/MIT_STS_WorkingPaper_11_Bim...](http://web.mit.edu/sts/pubs/pdfs/MIT_STS_WorkingPaper_11_Bimber_2.pdf)).
> 1990.

